# 2011 Jonboat - Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT)



## HAWGHUNNA

As mentioned in 2010 ..... The winning Club of each J-BAIT will be allowed to choose 1 of the 3 J-BAIT formats that were voted on in 2010. Those options are ......

(A) - J-BAIT Committee Format

LAKES - 3 Lakes will be drawn (14 teams on each lake, all teams will switch lakes for second and third day of competition)
DATES - Oct.8th, 9th & 15th (3 - day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
ENTRY FEE - $500.00 Per Club (Guaranteed Purse $3000.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
PAYOUT - 1st = $700.00 ... 2nd = $550.00 ... 3rd = $450.00 ... Winning Club = $1,800.00

(B) - Old School Format

LAKE - Juliette - 10 HP Limit on outboards (Dames Ferry Ramp)
DATE - Oct. 8th 2011 (1 day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
ENTRY FEE - $100.00 Per. Team (Full Field Purse $4,200.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 15% ... 4th = 10% ... 5th = 8% .... Big Bass Champ = 7%

(C) - Regional Eliminator Format

LAKES - ? .... North - BANG vs SWAT ... Central - HVBA vs SJA ... South - JBA vs LWB (2 Team from Cold Water's top 6  would be placed in each oh the 3 regions). A neutral lake will be decided on or drawn by each region to host day 1. A lake of 500 acres or larger (that is on 1 or more club's schedule) , and is within 65 miles from Atlanta will be drawn to host Day 2. (a lake that was used on day one will not be put into the hat for the day 2 drawing)
DATE - Oct. 8th & 9th 2011 (2 day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club on day 1, the field will be cut in half as the top 6 teams from each regional group move on to day 2. (no payouts on day 1)
ENTRY FEE - $ 50 to $70.00 Per Team (Full Field Purse $1,800.00 to $2,520.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 20% ... 4th = 12% .... 5th = 8%

Lil' Water Bassin' (2010 Cup Champs), decided at our awards banquet last night. And the 2011 J-BAIT will be fished, using format B.

A 5 Days Prior To The Event - Off Limits For Practice Rule will be in place.

Everyone has about 10 moths to become familiar with Lake Juliette. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THAT QUALIFIES TO COMPETE IN THE 2011 J-BAIT.


----------



## Steve78

Here are the Coldwater Qualifiers:

JBAIT Qualifiers in order:
Point Champions: Bobby Hood and Charlie Dick
2. Blake and Jay Yarter
3.Ricky Johnson and Shane Bridges
4.Wayne Glaze and Micheal Driggers
5.Dick and Matt Perron
6.Jim and Ted Lee

Alternates:
7. Frank Berry and Jeremy Givens
8. Ty Johnston and CJ Warren
9. Steve Garmon and Brian Adcock
10. Donnie Boone and Brian Samples


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

You can view a map of Lake Juliette, by clicking on the Lake title on the provided link .....

http://lwbassin.webs.com/lakemaplinks.htm


----------



## LIPS

this date is oct?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

lips said:


> this date is oct?



october 8th 2011


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

ANNOUNCEMENT : It was brought to my attention, that it may be of interest to consider changing the 9.9 hp. limitation for the 2011 J-BAIT. I took this idea before the J-BAIT Committee, asking for their perspectives on this idea. The Committee members each voted. Although not every member of the J-BAIT Committee has responded at this time ......

There has been enough votes (At least 4) towards keeping the 9.9 maximum hp limitation rule intact.

This rule will be strictly enforced, to provide each contestant on what was decided to be a "level playing field". 

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## russ010

I'll talk to our guys, but that may be enough to keep them from playing.


----------



## LIPS

russ010 said:


> I'll talk to our guys, but that may be enough to keep them from playing.


why? we all fished last year without gas at all?


----------



## Shane B.

russ010 said:


> I'll talk to our guys, but that may be enough to keep them from playing.


Meaning you want it all electric or 25 hp max?


----------



## russ010

We fish one lake that has gas motors, and nearly all the guys have either 20s or 25s. 

If it's not lake limit or all electric, they probably wouldn't fish.  Of  the few guys I've talked to so far, they said they don't think it's fair when they have a 20hp on a lake where 25s are permitted, but being restricted to 10hp. 

Personally, I think it's all or nothing if you want to keep it fair. You're going to have guys with bigger electric motors, what's the difference with larger gas engines?

Either way - we'll be good to go. I just might have to go further down the list at the end of the year to get some players.


----------



## Shane B.

russ010 said:


> We fish one lake that has gas motors, and nearly all the guys have either 20s or 25s.
> 
> If it's not lake limit or all electric, they probably wouldn't fish.  Of  the few guys I've talked to so far, they said they don't think it's fair when they have a 20hp on a lake where 25s are permitted, but being restricted to 10hp.
> 
> Personally, I think it's all or nothing if you want to keep it fair. You're going to have guys with bigger electric motors, what's the difference with larger gas engines?
> 
> Either way - we'll be good to go. I just might have to go further down the list at the end of the year to get some players.


Lake limit has always been my stand, but it really doesn't matter !
We have both 9.9 and 25 but the last time we used the ray to fish juliette! I guess what ever it takes to please the majority. Lets just go total electrtic! That would be interesting ! 3600  all electric


----------



## MerkyWaters

*11' jbait*



Shane B. said:


> Lake limit has always been my stand, but it really doesn't matter !
> We have both 9.9 and 25 but the last time we used the ray to fish juliette! I guess what ever it takes to please the majority. Lets just go total electrtic! That would be interesting ! 3600  all electric



I agree keep it to lake rules (25hp) or go Total electric! 

I will have to check with our guys too but I personally agree with BANG. This should be one or the other mentioned above. 

Terry Lee, to save yourself the headache lets do this thing Total electric being it will be the fairest thing to do. Sounds like you have at least three clubs representing saying to go Total Electric


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I took this idea before the J-BAIT Committee, asking for their perspectives on this idea. The Committee members each voted. Although not every member of the J-BAIT Committee has responded at this time ......
> 
> There has been enough votes (At least 4) towards keeping the 9.9 maximum hp limitation rule intact.
> 
> This rule will be strictly enforced, to provide each contestant on what was decided to be a "level playing field".
> 
> Thanks,
> Terry Lee



Who are these "Committee Members?"

What were there "perspectives" on the matter? Did each "committee member," "vote" to how their own club members feel? Did they mention it to "all" their members for an overall "perspectives?"


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> (B) - Old School Format
> 
> LAKE - Juliette - 10 HP Limit on outboards (Dames Ferry Ramp)
> DATE - Oct. 8th 2011 (1 day event)
> FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
> ENTRY FEE - $100.00 Per. Team (Full Field Purse $4,200.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
> PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 15% ... 4th = 10% ... 5th = 8% .... Big Bass Champ = 7%
> 
> 
> 
> Lil' Water Bassin' (2010 Cup Champs), decided at our awards banquet last night. And the 2011 J-BAIT will be fished, using format B.



Terry,
You might want to adjust your numbers again.


----------



## Steve78

I took a vote from all of Coldwater's JBAIT Qualifiers and we decided 9.9 levels the playing field since most lakes the majority of the clubs fish are 9.9hp on the gas lakes. It was a club decision with a 5-1 vote. 

Terry, 
Your not going to make everyone happy, you know that and everyone knows that, Dont let this become another fiasco like previous JBAIT discussions. That was discussed with a few of our members today also. Its a rule, it was voted on, majority rules and make it stand!

Another thing to look at also are the people who are going to try and pass off 15's as 9.9's. That will cause some major problems if allowed.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Steve78 said:


> Its a rule, it was voted on, majority rules and make it stand!
> 
> Another thing to look at also are the people who are going to try and pass off 15's as 9.9's. That will cause some major problems if allowed.



The last sentence is why I mentioned going total electric and saving the headache. All of our clubs have a common ground....Electric Motors!


----------



## Steve78

MerkyWaters said:


> I agree keep it to lake rules (25hp) or go Total electric!
> 
> I will have to check with our guys too but I personally agree with BANG. This should be one or the other mentioned above.
> 
> Terry Lee, to save yourself the headache lets do this thing Total electric being it will be the fairest thing to do. Sounds like you have at least three clubs representing saying to go Total Electric



Your not going to be able to fish all electric out of one boat ramp, you have cut the lake in half because of battery power.  If so, then may as well fish a smaller lake, same thing 42 boats fishing on top of one another, Takes the level playing field out in my opinion, alot of used water will be fished. Gas allows everyone to spread out, but when you talk about 25's when mosts clubs are accustomed to 9.9's then it brings on unlevel playing field, there are going to be boats all electric anyways from every club, some people don't even own a gas motor at all.


----------



## Steve78

MerkyWaters said:


> The last sentence is why I mentioned going total electric and saving the headache. All of our clubs have a common ground....Electric Motors!



I agree it is a common ground, but one reason I think Terry chose Juliette is the ability to handle a high number of boats and still fish without sitting on top of each other. Going all electric will defeat that purpose in my opinion.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT : It was brought to my attention, that it may be of interest to consider changing the 9.9 hp. limitation for the 2011 J-BAIT. I took this idea before the J-BAIT Committee, asking for their perspectives on this idea. The Committee members each voted. Although not every member of the J-BAIT Committee has responded at this time ......
> 
> There has been enough votes (At least 4) towards keeping the 9.9 maximum hp limitation rule intact.
> 
> This rule will be strictly enforced, to provide each contestant on what was decided to be a "level playing field".
> 
> Thanks,
> Terry Lee



We have a committee!!!!

The majority voted not to change this rule!!!!

The rule will be enforced.


----------



## mrbass1000

lake limit is 25 then that would be my choice or total electric. If you fish allatoona and you have a 50hp do you want everyone to use a 50 too. Just my toughts.


----------



## mrbass1000

thoughts


----------



## Reminex

Some want electric, some want 25, and some want 9.9.  so I like the middle ground.  Somehow once you hit the 25 mark it sure doesnt fell like a johnboat tourney anymore.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

9 out of 10 jonboat teams that regularly compete here in Georgia have 9.9 outboards, therefore ....... the limitation rule would appeal as being fair to the majority of the Georgia teams. 

There really should not even be a debate, the format was actually set last year. I just felt that since it was brought up, that I would run it by our committee.

If my team does not qualify, I will loan my 9.9 to a team that does. And many of the guys that will make the show, probably has a friend that would be willing to do the same.

Let's just go fish the tournament.


----------



## Mr Fisherman 01

What about a 20 H.P.??? If someone doesnt have a 9.9 then they will be forced to use an electric which puts them at a disadvantage. If we could use a 20 twenty horse or less, at least everyone (I think) would still be on gas and can fish anywere they want to and not be limited......some just not as fast as others.  You pretty much get the same result between the electric outboard and the standard trolling motor ones faster than the other.  Just my thoughts!!!!    COME ON SPRING TIME ITS COLD!!!!!


----------



## Shane B.

If I had to pick , I would say to just use the lake limit! That is what we do all season long. Why change it now? If one of the other clubs win the cup then I guess they get to pick the venue and really guys how much of an advantage is it really? If it was on varner or one of the smaller lakes then I could see it with the limited places that fish are actually caught, but juliette will have several patterns going at one time with water to suit all!


----------



## LIPS

why dont we eliminate motors at all. Just use paddles.

The motor dont catch the fish guys.  Lets just go fish.


----------



## Shane B.

LIPS said:


> why dont we eliminate motors at all. Just use paddles.
> 
> The motor dont catch the fish guys.  Lets just go fish.


Yeah, just one paddle!


----------



## LIPS

Shane B. said:


> Yeah, just one paddle!



lol


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Shane B. said:


> I would say to just use the lake limit! That is what we do all season long. Why change it now?



True ..... Lil' Water Bassin' does allow it's members to use up to the lake limit on outboard horse power @ Lake Juliette. We always have.

Up until this year, LWB was the only club that is now receiving invitations to the J-BAIT that held scheduled events on Lake Juliette. One reason that the 9.9 outboard limitation rule for a State Championship Tournament was actually put into place, was so that other clubs that did not hold tournaments there ...... would not think that LWB members would have an advantage with their 25 hp. motors.

On a personal note: I compete against anglers who run larger outboards than I do, at least twice a year on Juliette. I don't have a problem with those anglers who compete with 25 hp. outboards.

I just feel (as does the majority of our committee members) that more of the Georgia Teams that will be fishing for an opportunity to qualify for the J-BAIT, own (or can get access to) a 9.9 outboard. 

I've seen, on numerous occasions on Lake Juliette ..... where anglers in an  electric only powered jonboat, could be in serious danger. The wind does not play around on this lake. So, I would not advise someone to put in at the Dames Ferry Ramp ..... with electric power only!!!

I hope that everyone will understand that the committee is trying to lay out the fairest format for The Georgia Jonboat Circuit ..... as a whole.

Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The Blast-Off for the 2011 J-BAIT will also go Old School.

The competitors will be sent out in 20 second intervals, all of the #1 seeds from each club will blast off at the same time, and all of the # 2 seeds will be sent out 20 seconds later ...... and so on, down the line.

This awards each of the club champions a shot at, first dibs on a hole.


----------



## Shane B.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The Blast-Off for the 2011 J-BAIT will also go Old School.
> 
> The competitors will be sent out in 20 second intervals, all of the #1 seeds from each club will blast off at the same time, and all of the # 2 seeds will be sent out 20 seconds later ...... and so on, down the line.
> 
> This awards each of the club champions a shot at, first dibs on a hole.


What holes, they aint no holes on tha jewel!


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I've seen, on numerous occasions on Lake Juliette ..... where anglers in an  electric only powered jonboat, could be in serious danger. The wind does not play around on this lake. So, I would not advise someone to put in at the Dames Ferry Ramp ..... with electric power only!!!
> 
> I hope that everyone will understand that the committee is trying to lay out the fairest format for The Georgia Jonboat Circuit ..... as a whole.
> 
> Terry Lee




Sounds really fair to someone...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I have offered to loan out my outboard, if our team don't qualify. That's about all I can do.

Win the cup, choose  (if your club wishes to) a different format for 2012 , it's as simple as that.

There is a chance though, with one of the other 2 formats in place ..... that High Falls Lake could enter the equation. 10 hp limit on outboards there as well.


----------



## Steve78

MerkyWaters said:


> Sounds really fair to someone...



Merrick, I have talked to you several times by phone and I respect you and your club, but this was voted on by more then one club. Its a majority rules...I too will loan you my 8 hp if I do not qualify, which at this moment I am not qualified thru top 6 , only as an alternate. So I am at a 2 hp disadvantage myself. Thats what we all like to do is help one another, but again this is not just Terry alone making this decision, I took a vote from all our qualifiers since we are the only club that has our 2011 JBAITers qualified already.


----------



## DAWG1419

I've seen, on numerous occasions on Lake Juliette ..... where anglers in an electric only powered jonboat, could be in serious danger. The wind does not play around on this lake. So, I would not advise someone to put in at the Dames Ferry Ramp ..... with electric power only!!!



So I guess if ALL I got is electric I shouldn't show up??


----------



## TJBassin

Some of these newer clubs ought to be thankfull to even get a chance to fish. Terry has been doing this for years without any help. I have fished with LWB for a many of years. Not as much as I used to because of all the bickering going on. If I was Terry I would lay out format and you could fish or stay home. To much greed out there these days. As far as fishing Juliette get a gas motor. You would defeat the sole purpose of going there with an electric set up. That lake is a little over 3000 acres. Want ever please everybody.


----------



## GAbigdon

Where did the old school blast off come from ? Its not in any format that was voted on last year ....


----------



## Shane B.

GAbigdon said:


> Where did the old school blast off come from ? Its not in any format that was voted on last year ....


Thats how it was done before the format was ever up for a vote. Two years ago


----------



## mrbass1000

hey Hawghunna or Steve78. I would be glad to let one of you borrow my 25 hp if yall make it.


----------



## Shane B.

DAWG1419 said:


> I've seen, on numerous occasions on Lake Juliette ..... where anglers in an electric only powered jonboat, could be in serious danger. The wind does not play around on this lake. So, I would not advise someone to put in at the Dames Ferry Ramp ..... with electric power only!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess if ALL I got is electric I shouldn't show up??


We have fished it several times all electric, you just have to stay on that end! There are alot of tx's won on that end of the lake!


----------



## LIPS

All I got is electric. I aint skeered.


----------



## DAWG1419

I ain't skeered either been there and done it but HAWG said he doesn't advise us electric only guys to do it SO that tells me he don't want us there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DAWG1419 said:


> I ain't skeered either been there and done it but HAWG said he doesn't advise us electric only guys to do it SO that tells me he don't want us there.



Sorry DAWG1419, but you misunderstood my point, or as once stated .... "I'm not a very good communicator". What I was getting at is ...... I would not advise or try to promote an event on Lake Juliette, with every competitor on electric only power. 

And, on the contrary ..... I want everyone who qualifies. to be there.

Sorry for misleading anyone to think that I don't want them to be able to participate in, and enjoy this event.

I will state this again ...... I believe that 9 out of 10 of Georgia's dedicated Jonboat Anglers will have (can get) access to a 9.9 outboard. That is the sole purpose that the limitation was put into the Old School format to begin with.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

mrbass1000 said:


> hey Hawghunna or Steve78. I would be glad to let one of you borrow my 25 hp if yall make it.



I have been offed the use of a friend's 25 hp outboards on several occasions over the year, but I make do with the 9.9 Yammy ..... and I want be needing one for the J-BAIT ..... it would get me protested. Thank anyhoo though.



GAbigdon said:


> Where did the old school blast off come from ? Its not in any format that was voted on last year ....



We have been using this blastoff format since the J-BAIT began. In the fist two years of the event, the top 10 from 4 clubs were invited. A full out blastoff (at least at Highfalls .... second year) would have gotten someone swamped.

Also, for years and years (to my knowledge), no jonboat club other than LWB awarded their points champions with anything. So I took it upon my self to believe that each club's champions would appreciate this Lil' token of recognition. And for 6 years, we never had one complaint.

The reason that it was not used last year was the fact that we only had 12 teams on each of the 3 lakes used for format C. And, I was asked on several occasions ..... if we were going to use the 20 second interval blast off.

Terry Lee


----------



## Shane B.

DAWG1419 said:


> I ain't skeered either been there and done it but HAWG said he doesn't advise us electric only guys to do it SO that tells me he don't want us there.


There is one thing that I am certain of and that is HH wants everyone there who qualified! He has been working hard every year to try and make this event better! If he says he wants a 9.9 limit then he thinks that it will provide the best chance for a level playing field.


----------



## LIPS

Shane B. said:


> There is one thing that I am certain of and that is HH wants everyone there who qualified! He has been working hard every year to try and make this event better! If he says he wants a 9.9 limit then he thinks that it will provide the best chance for a level playing field.



I second that and I dont own a gas motor period.  Hope I make it this year again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 2011 J-BAIT Format
> 
> LAKE - Juliette - 10 HP Limit on outboards (Dames Ferry Ramp)
> DATE - Oct. 8th 2011 (1 day event)
> FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
> ENTRY FEE - $100.00 Per. Team (Full Field Purse $4,200.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
> PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 15% ... 4th = 10% ... 5th = 8% .... Big Bass Champ = 7%



I have a question for the J-BAIT Committee Members ....

Let's say that we pick up a $2,000.00 or so Grand Prize Sponsorship Deal to be awarded to the winning team @ the 2011 J-BAIT.

Should this Potential Grand Prize (A) be awarded to the winning team, on top of the 35% of the entree fees , or (B) should the 6th place team be added into the payout percentages, or (C) let the winning club take the 35% that was originally going to the winning team, to use as they see fit?

Please post your choice in this thread.


----------



## Fishinagain

A I want all I can get


----------



## Shane B.

*????????*

You can't have all that for second place


Fishinagain said:


> A I want all I can get


----------



## Steve78

I say give it to the winner!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> I say give it to the winner!!



The winning Team will get the Grand Prize that comes from the Title Sponsor!!!

So actually you are saying (A) ... Grand Prize & 35% of the entry fees to the winning team?


----------



## LIPS

depends on how much the winner gets for me?  if the 1st place pot is big enough then i vote b. if its small then give it all to the winner.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> depends on how much the winner gets for me?  if the 1st place pot is big enough then i vote b. if its small then give it all to the winner.



If the 42 teams (top 6 from HVBA, SJA, CWBFC, JBA, BANG, BWBA, & LWB) that are currently invited show up to participate, then 35% of the entry fees would be $1,470.00.  *NOTE* : SWAT has officially pulled out of the 2011 J-BAIT.

My vote, as the Lil' Water Bassin' J-BAIT Representative,  is choice (C) - The winning Club from the J-BAIT gets the 35% along with the J-BAIT Cup, and the winning team (2 man team) gets the grand prize. 2nd place team through 5th place team percentages stay the same as listed above.


----------



## LIPS

i am torn between paying a extra spot and the winning club getting some pay.

I lean more towards the extra spot. b is my vote


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The winning Team will get the Grand Prize that comes from the Title Sponsor!!!
> 
> So actually you are saying (A) ... Grand Prize & 35% of the entry fees to the winning team?



Thats what I meant, but I think I like option (B) better and that my final answer.


----------



## Jim Lee

HAWGHUNNA said:


> If the 42 teams (top 6 from HVBA, SJA, CWBFC, JBA, BANG, BWBA, & LWB) that are currently invited show up to participate, then 35% of the entry fees would be $1,470.00.  *NOTE* : SWAT has officially pulled out of the 2011 J-BAIT.
> 
> My vote, as the Lil' Water Bassin' J-BAIT Representative,  is choice (C) - The winning Club from the J-BAIT gets the 35% along with the J-BAIT Cup, and the winning team (2 man team) gets the grand prize. 2nd place team through 5th place team percentages stay the same as listed above.



This payout sounds good. SJA are ready to take OUR cup back!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> This payout sounds good. SJA are ready to take OUR cup back!!!



If the (C) payout format wins the vote, the cup will be full of loot this time 

Vote Results to date ...

JBA - (B)
LWB - (C)
CWBFC - (B)
SJA - (C)
BANG - (A)

We are now awaiting votes from BWBC


----------



## russ010

I (BANG) vote for option A. Give it all to the winning team. 

They worked hard to get that far, might as well make the pot that much richer.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Just to go ahead and let the cat out of the bag , we (The Georgia Jonboat Circuit) do have a New Title Sponsor for the 2011 J-BAIT. So the payout format that is voted in by the J-BAIT Committee will be in effect. The Suggested Retail Price of The Grand Prize for the 2011 J-BAIT with tax is $2,250.00.

Any way the vote goes, the winners will get to enjoy one of these ....  http://www.colemanoutboards.com/product-f9-9.html

So, Welcome to those who qualify to compete in* The 2011 COLEMAN OUTBOARDS J-BAIT.*


----------



## Shane B.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Just to go ahead and let the cat out of the bag , we (The Georgia Jonboat Circuit) do have a New Title Sponsor for the 2011 J-BAIT. So the payout format that is voted in by the J-BAIT Committee will be in effect. The Suggested Retail Price of The Grand Prize for the 2011 J-BAIT with tax is $2,250.00.
> 
> Any way the vote goes, the winners will get to enjoy one of these ....  http://www.colemanoutboards.com/product-f9-9.html
> 
> So, Welcome to those who qualify to compete in* The 2011 COLEMAN OUTBOARDS J-BAIT.*


Thats cool right there! That thing should look good on the back of one of my boats!


----------



## Fishinagain

Shane B. said:


> Thats cool right there! That thing should look good on the back of one of my boats!



WHATEVER back off big dog Thats my motor


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Every angler that competes in the 2011 Coleman Outboards J-BAIT, will receive one of *Constant Threat Baits' Mopster Jigz *in our New *Jorja Bug* pattern.


----------



## Shane B.

*!!!!!!!*

Oh, so I get a motor and a jig cool!


HAWGHUNNA said:


> Every angler that competes in the 2011 Coleman Outboards J-BAIT, will receive one of *Constant Threat Baits' Mopster Jigz *in our New *Jorja Bug* pattern.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The Big Bass Champion will receive a Specially Engraved "Gator Grip Professional Series Measuring Board" 

Check out Gator Grip's site for your tournament grade rulers, weigh-in bags, culling kits and more ....

http://gatorgrip.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18

Thanks Jim Lee!!!


----------



## bhasty

*this is sounding crazy*

I am new to the Jon boat tournaments and I Lov fishing them..but I think u should be able to use what the lake call for ..if u fish a bfl and youro boat don't have a 300,..and it has a 200..they don't go crying saying its not fare..so people hav a 9.9 and some don't ..so how is that fare ....fish what u hav ..and have fun ..u look at it every way ..the people with a bigger boat don't have the advantage as the small boat with tens..I would Lov to fish it but there is a lot of this ant is fare and fare ...just use what the lake calls for:: there..that's fare


----------



## Steve78

That argument has been over and done with for months...


----------



## jerad

bhasty said:


> I am new to the Jon boat tournaments and I Lov fishing them..but I think u should be able to use what the lake call for ..if u fish a bfl and youro boat don't have a 300,..and it has a 200..they don't go crying saying its not fare..so people hav a 9.9 and some don't ..so how is that fare ....fish what u hav ..and have fun ..u look at it every way ..the people with a bigger boat don't have the advantage as the small boat with tens..I would Lov to fish it but there is a lot of this ant is fare and fare ...just use what the lake calls for:: there..that's fare



Well I read this before . If you have a high power elec. motor and can beat all the others who do not have a big high dollar motor. You are ok to fish. Even know its not an even playing field. But if that person with the high power elec motor does not have a gas motor at another lake and the others do have a gas motor. Then it is not fair and they should not have a gas motor because he feels that he is at a disadvantage. Go figure


----------



## jerad

And you all know im 100% correct on this...


----------



## Jerk

Jon boats.  Electric only.  No gas.  Lake too big for electric only?????  OH WELL!!!!  GO somewhere else.

That's the only solution.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Jon boats.  Electric only.  No gas.  Lake too big for electric only?????  OH WELL!!!!  GO somewhere else.
> 
> That's the only solution.



I have a solution!

Want to fish ..... Show up!

If not ..... Don't show up!

Problem solved!


----------



## Reminex

For a chance to win a new outboard, id fish with a paddle if thats what the rule is!!!
Great job HH on once again working your tail off to get great sponsors.  Who is this constant threat?  Never heard of them


----------



## Jerk

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I have a solution!
> 
> Want to fish ..... Show up!
> 
> If not ..... Don't show up!
> 
> Problem solved!



That works too!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I have a solution!
> 
> Want to fish ..... Show up!
> 
> If not ..... Don't show up!
> 
> Problem solved!



ditto!


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The High Voltage Bass Anglers, according to their web site .... have officially pulled out of the J-BAIT. So we are awaiting a vote on the Payout Format from The Back Woods Bass Club.
> 
> I will be contacting the President of The Small Motors Bass Club, to see if they are interested in replacing the HVBA in the 2011 J-BAIT. If these guys are interested, I will bring a vote before the committee.
> 
> I want to personally thank the members of HVBA, who voted to try to keep the HVBA in (The True State Championship) the J-BAIT. Thanks, and you guys are appreciated.
> 
> I have been asked if the top 6 qualifying teams from clubs that chose to pull out of the 2011 J-BAIT will receive invitations to the championship, regardless of whether the clubs in which they qualified through approve or not. And if these clubs would receive invitations in the future.
> 
> Well, those are decisions that the J-BAIT Committee will decide. I really hate to invite someone, that does not want to be a part of something. However, I understand that the club votes were not unanimous ...... and the J-BAIT is for the angler ....... so, we will see.
> 
> Terry Lee



I really think if someone from HVBA or SWAT qualifies and wants to fish they should be allowed. I hate to see a club pull out mid season when alot of people started the season with the goal of making the JBAIT part of their goal. But its not my decision, that is solely my opinion. I understand some people are unhappy with alot of stuff surrounding with the JBAIT and we all have issues we dont agree with. But to basically penalize someone mid season would really tick me off if I really had a dog in that fight, but I am not fishing HVBA full time, so I dont own a dog here. I am trying to qualify through SJB.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*Sorry Steve78, I deleted the post to correct some spelling and add a few sentences. Thanks for the insight*

The High Voltage Bass Anglers, according to their web site .... have officially pulled out of the 2011 J-BAIT. So we are awaiting a vote on the Payout Format from The Back Woods Bass Club.

I will be contacting the President of The Small Motors Bass Club, to see if they are interested in replacing the HVBA in the 2011 J-BAIT. If these guys are interested, I will bring a vote before the committee.

I want to personally thank the members of HVBA, who voted to try to keep the HVBA in (The True State Championship) the J-BAIT. Thanks, and you guys are appreciated.

I have been asked by several anglers, if the top 6 qualifying teams from clubs that chose to pull their teams out of the 2011 J-BAIT will receive invitations to the championship, regardless of whether the clubs in which they qualified through approve or not. And if these clubs would receive invitations in the future.

Well, those are decisions that the J-BAIT Committee will make. I really hate to invite or re-invite someone, that does not want to be a part of something. However, from my understanding, the club votes were not unanimous ...... and the J-BAIT was designed for, and still is organized for each and every jonboat angler/team that make up each club that has been invited  ...... So, we will see how many anglers are interested in fishing it, over the next couple of month. 

Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> I really think if someone from HVBA or SWAT qualifies and wants to fish they should be allowed. I hate to see a club pull out mid season when alot of people started the season with the goal of making the JBAIT part of their goal. But its not my decision, that is solely my opinion. I understand some people are unhappy with alot of stuff surrounding with the JBAIT and we all have issues we dont agree with. But to basically penalize someone mid season would really tick me off if I really had a dog in that fight, but I am not fishing HVBA full time, so I dont own a dog here. I am trying to qualify through SJB.




Where will these teams stand with their club, if they participate regardless, and will I be blamed for spitting their club by allowing the teams to participate?

Finally, someone else sees why I've been pulling my hair out!

Sure, I took it upon myself (as the tournament director) to over ride a decision that was set by the J-BAIT Committee in 2010. But, this decision resulted in a full field of teams last year, that otherwise (if let be) would have been disastrous. I personally like the format that the committee laid out, but we all saw how many votes it received. Admit it. I may have been wrong in allowing the anglers to vote on a format, but the outcome was a fully united field of competitors. So, IMHO ..... it was the best decision for the tournament itself.

Good Luck, and thanks for wanting to qualify for the J-BAIT.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Well, I have talked with anglers from the HVBA & SWAT that want to know if they can fish as independent teams at the 2011 J-BAIT.

Here's the answer .....

http://sportsmanliving.com/forum/topic/72/page/1#339

Post #5 on this link


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well, I have talked with anglers from the HVBA & SWAT that want to know if they can fish as independent teams at the 2011 J-BAIT.
> 
> Here's the answer .....
> 
> http://sportsmanliving.com/forum/topic/72/page/1#339
> 
> Post #5 on this link



Good decision Terry!!


----------



## LIPS

right on!


----------



## Reminex

I won't judge the decision, there is enough of that been done already, but I will say I don't remember anyone from either club making a public stand to try to keep their club in the running, I know some hvba members did vote to stay in but never heard who they were.  When it was reported sja pulled out a bunch of members made it known they were not out.  But now when Terry finds a way to get the winning team possibly $2500 in winnings and 1400 to the winning club, everybody wants in, will these teams combine to make a wildcard club?  I have alot of numbers in my head from all these jonboat clubs and championships and cant remember, does each club have to bring 600 or is 100 per team again?  I know that was abig deal for the SERC a couple times.  If its 600, do hvba and swat, even if they only bring a couple boats need to have $600?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> I won't judge the decision, there is enough of that been done already.
> 
> I have alot of numbers in my head from all these jonboat clubs and championships and cant remember, does each club have to bring 600 or is 100 per team again?



Go ahead Chris. I have thick skin 


Here is the 2011 format.
(B) - Old School Format

LAKE - Juliette - 10 HP Limit on outboards (Dames Ferry Ramp)
DATE - Oct. 8th 2011 (1 day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
ENTRY FEE - $100.00 Per. Team (Full Field Purse $4,200.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 15% ... 4th = 10% ... 5th = 8% .... Big Bass Champ = 7%

(A Coleman Outboards 9.9 Grand Prize was sponsored, so the payout format may change by way of vote)

P.S .... I'm feeling a lil' warm and fuzzy right now, so the fore mentioned clubs (that pulled out) have this one opportunity to get back on board of the real Jonboat Championship. If they don't want back in, then their top 6 teams will be given the opportunity to compete as Team (not club) in this year's event. Those clubs will be replaced, if they choose not to compete this year.


----------



## Reminex

Ok so has it been decided 1st place will get 35% and the big sponsor package? or will 35% go the winning club?
nevermind just saw the answer!


----------



## Reminex

Can't wait, I'll be putting alot of time into practice this year, thanks for having it in my backyard, almost like we going to lucas!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Ok so has it been decided 1st place will get 35% and the big sponsor package? or will 35% go the winning club?
> nevermind just saw the answer!



Backwoods has not decided yet, and I'm talking with Small Motors as of now. We are gettin' close to showtime ..... so I have my nose to the grind stone. All the answers will be decided soon Chis.

This year has been a mess, but we are about to work through it. Thanks for the support.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Go ahead Chris. I have thick skin
> 
> 
> Here is the 2011 format.
> (B) - Old School Format
> 
> LAKE - Juliette - 10 HP Limit on outboards (Dames Ferry Ramp)
> DATE - Oct. 8th 2011 (1 day event)
> FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
> ENTRY FEE - $100.00 Per. Team (Full Field Purse $4,200.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
> PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 15% ... 4th = 10% ... 5th = 8% .... Big Bass Champ = 7%
> 
> (A Coleman Outboards 9.9 Grand Prize was sponsored, so the payout format may change by way of vote)
> 
> P.S .... I'm feeling a lil' warm and fuzzy right now, so the fore mentioned clubs (that pulled out) have this one opportunity to get back on board of the real Jonboat Championship. If they don't want back in, then their top 6 teams will be given the opportunity to compete as Team (not club) in this year's event. Those clubs will be replaced, if they choose not to compete this year.



Team moore from swat will be there then, and if all the other teams will show, we'll be after the Cup.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Team moore from swat will be there then, and if all the other teams will show, we'll be after the Cup.



Thanks for the support NGBH. Now, that's the spirit ..... come on down and take that cup back to North Georgia .... and you guys can choose which format we will use to fish the 2012 J-BAIT.

P.S ..... LOOKS LIKE FROGG TOGGS WILL BE SUPPORTING US AGAIN THIS YEAR.    Details to come!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

SWAT has decided that they would indeed, like to have their Teams & Club participate in the 2011 J-BAIT. Welcome to the show guys, I appreciate your willingness to compete in the tournament. With this being said, please have the Club Representative to place the vote for the payout format.

P.S .... The Small Motor guys (Barnesville Boyz) are building a website. They have been a bass club for at least 10 years, and they would be honored to accept an invitation to the 2011 J-BAIT. They have a representative that is a Woodies member, already in place. I will post a link to their site, once it is complete.

They are awaiting an answer. I say, bring em on.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm very excited to announce that the Exclusive Swim Bait for the J-BAIT ...... High Power SwimBaits has agreed to continue their support of our State Championship Tournament. 

Randall will build two swim baits, to be awarded to the winning team of the 2011 J-BAIT. 

High Power SwimBait has a new "Top Hook" model in production this year. If you want a swim bait that has proven it's capabilities ....... Look no farther than here ..... http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html

We appreciate your continued support High Power SwimBait!!!


----------



## Reminex

If I win yall can keep the money, I'll be happy with another high power herring.  Thanks Randall!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> SWAT has decided that they would indeed, like to have their Teams & Club participate in the 2011 J-BAIT. Welcome to the show guys, I appreciate your willingness to compete in the tournament. With this being said, please have the Club Representative to place the vote for the payout format.



Please look at the payout options, and give SWAT's vote.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm very proud to announce that we (J-BAIT) now have the support of Georgia's very own, well accomplished hand poured soft plastics company .... "WACKEM Crazy Baits"

Their baits were used as to win the Berry's Tournament Trail 2011 Classic. And if you look at the second & third photographs on their Wackem Results Page, you will see a couple of guys that used to WACK us Jonboat Anglers on a consistent bases ...... Proctor & Daniel, your secret is finally out!!!!

If you are looking for the advantage that comes from hand poured soft plastics, please check out the Wackem web site.

http://www.wackemcrazybaits.com/index.htm

Thanks Wackem, we appreciate your support.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I am also talking with a company, on another very sweet and generous sponsorship deal for the 2011 J-BAIT.

I am pumped about this announcement, and I can hardly wait to hear if there's gonna be time for this sponsorship deal to come together for this year.


----------



## iTJLee

Sounds like the state champions are going to get hooked up this year, LWB is bringing that cup back home though!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Whats the date of the J-bait Tx???? Got to put my vacation down.


----------



## russ010

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Whats the date of the J-bait Tx???? Got to put my vacation down.



Oct 8


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm very excited to announce that the 2010 Jonboat Anglers' State Champions, *Jeff Cash & David Baity *will be joining the Elite group of Georgia Jonboat Anglers, for the 2011 Coleman Outboards J-BAIT, to defend their title. The complete list of anglers that will be representing the Bass Anglers of North Georgia (BANG) ......
*
1. Jeff Cash & David Baity
2. Spanky & Brett Hasty
3. Dale Berrong & Jeff
4. Joe Martin & Chris Martin
5. Preston & Johnathan
6. Jack Butler & Mikey Vandiver *

Guys, we appreciate your support.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Whats the date of the J-bait Tx???? Got to put my vacation down.



Just remember, please ..... that there is a five days off limits period for practice, this year.

Thanks for supporting the event, and I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## jack butler

is it still at juliette


----------



## LIPS

JBA Qualifiers:
Chris Day/Randall Kirkpatrick
Daniel Standridge/Josh Combs
Michael Gomez, Carlos Gomez (Chris Lozynski's primary & sub.)
Michael Lester/Self
Mike Standridge/Judy Standridge
Randy Steward (alone)


----------



## joboo

Anyone know if the boatramps are still open? I hear the water level is VERY low.


----------



## ChasinGame

They were open as of Sunday.Cold Water Bass club had a tournament there Sunday.


----------



## Steve78

Here is the CWBC team:
1. Bobby Hood and Charlie Dick
2. Blake and Jay Yarter
3. Dick and Matt Perron
4. Ty Johnston and CJ Warren
5. Steve Garmon and Donnie Boone
6. Still open...


----------



## LIPS

Steve78 said:


> Here is the CWBC team:
> 1. Bobby Hood and Charlie Dick
> 2. Blake and Jay Yarter
> 3. Dick and Matt Perron
> 4. Ty Johnston and CJ Warren
> 5. Steve Garmon and Donnie Boone
> 6. Still open...



thats a strong team. i thought perrons were fishing high voltage though


----------



## DOBCAngler

We were going to fish with HVBA but after some discussion we chose CWBC because HVBA is not a supporting club this year.


----------



## iTJLee

joboo said:


> Anyone know if the boatramps are still open? I hear the water level is VERY low.



As of Sunday the ramps were still open. The J-Bait will go on as planned as long as the ramps remain open. Me and pops put in with no problem Sunday without engaging my 4x4. Now Holly Grove on the other hand, me and BVD launched from there about a week ago and I drove about 30 yards off the end of the ramp before the boat began to float, don't attempt Holly Grove without 4x4, you'll tear your ride up and be stuck for a while.


----------



## bhasty

can people ride around the lake on friday thats never been there ...with no poles just to see  it.....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Just so everyone is aware ...... After being strung along, through numerous e-mails and phone conversations ..... I found out today, that Coleman Outboards has reached their marketing budget, and has back out on the deal that I was lead to believe was a done deal, for over 4 months.

With that being said ..... We have picked up a Primary Sponsor for this year's Championship. Steve78 brought to the attention of Angler's Warehouse, that Coleman Outboards may be backing out on their Primary Sponsorship deal. I have part of the details of their sponsorship package, but will wait until tomorrow, after I am fully aware of the package, before posting the sponsorship payouts. 

I would like to thanks Angler's Warehouse, for stepping in to bring a primary sponsorship to the event. And I would also like to thank Steve78 (An Angler's Warehouse Pro Staffer), for his stepping out to help bring in this great sponsor.

Please visit www.anglerswarehouse.com , or stop by, and see Jeremy and Ben. P.S .... Let these guys know that we appreciate them coming on board as our primary sponsor.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bhasty said:


> can people ride around the lake on friday thats never been there ...with no poles just to see  it.....



The lake is off limits!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Team Lil' Water Bassin' 2011

Ricky Hightower/Brandon Hightower
Ricky Johnson/Shane Bridges
Mike Wood/Keith Howard
Mitchell Pryor/David Gravitt
Terry Lee/T.J Lee
Aaron Ratliff/Chris Wiggins


----------



## Jim Lee

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Just so everyone is aware ...... After being strung along, through numerous e-mails and phone conversations ..... I found out today, that Coleman Outboards has reached their marketing budget, and has back out on the deal that I was lead to believe was a done deal, for over 4 months.
> 
> With that being said ..... We have picked up a Primary Sponsor for this year's Championship. Steve78 brought to the attention of Angler's Warehouse, that Coleman Outboards may be backing out on their Primary Sponsorship deal. I have part of the details of their sponsorship package, but will wait until tomorrow, after I am fully aware of the package, before posting the sponsorship payouts.
> 
> I would like to thanks Angler's Warehouse, for stepping in to bring a primary sponsorship to the event. And I would also like to thank Steve78 (An Angler's Warehouse Pro Staffer), for his stepping out to help bring in this great sponsor.
> 
> Please visit www.anglerswarehouse.com , or stop by, and see Jeremy and Ben. P.S .... Let these guys know that we appreciate them coming on board as our primary sponsor.



Motor or no motor we will be there.


----------



## Steve78

Jim Lee said:


> Motor or no motor we will be there.



Your welcome and definately don't sweat it  about Coleman, it does not look
good on them Terry. Jeremy and Ben of Anglers warehouse are really excited about jumping on board! Everyone, these guys have everything you need, if it's not in store they can get it for ya.


----------



## LIPS

well that sux about that the motor.
JBA has a team change.  Lester and Self can not make it.

I am not sure but Garrett Ivester and Kevin Kirby are the alternates if they can make it.


----------



## bhasty

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The lake is off limits!


...thanks ...cant wait for the tourny ..sound like its going to be fun ...


----------



## LIPS

LIPS said:


> well that sux about that the motor.
> JBA has a team change.  Lester and Self can not make it.
> 
> I am not sure but Garrett Ivester and Kevin Kirby are the alternates if they can make it.



correction. we are still looking for a 6th team


----------



## LIPS

did we ever decide if backwoods was joining us?


----------



## MerkyWaters

SWAT's Teams

Merrick & Jeremy
Mike & Tim
Kevin & Terry
Emmet & Bobby
Heath & Daniel

We will at most have 5 teams participating.
Hope to see everyone Sat.


----------



## LIPS

LIPS said:


> JBA Qualifiers:
> Chris Day/Randall Kirkpatrick
> Daniel Standridge/Josh Combs
> Mike Standridge/Judy Standridge
> Randy Steward (alone)



this is our 4 teams. waiting to hear back from a couple guys


----------



## LIPS

for those that do not mind a drive to sc.  the top 5 or 6 teams that want to go will go to lake robinson in the spring to whoop nc. nc has there teams. as long as ga has some that want to go we still have our regional event


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> for those that do not mind a drive to sc.  the top 5 or 6 teams that want to go will go to lake robinson in the spring to whoop nc. nc has there teams. as long as ga has some that want to go we still have our regional event



Me and Jr. are in! I've already bought our shirts 

Oh, provided that we qualify top 5 or 6


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Hey HH, you got a standing invite. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## brmurray

what is the news from Macon/Juliette?  I am sure ya"ll have wayed in those 2 fish by now!! LOL


----------



## meeks88




----------



## lizard drager

results


----------



## LIPS

brmurray said:


> what is the news from Macon/Juliette?  I am sure ya"ll have wayed in those 2 fish by now!! LOL



Some fellars from JBA took it!!!  Good job guys We are glad to have you guys as Champions.  Now JBAIT champions.


----------



## Jim Lee

Congrats to Chris Day and Randall Kirkpatrick. You whipped everyone bad . 20+#!


----------



## brmurray

Congrats Randall!!  JBA club champs?


----------



## Steve78

Congrats to Chris and Randall along with the whole JBA club, us Coldwater guys lost out by less then a pound thanks to my measly sack...

And thanks to Hawghunna, had a great time in my first JBAIT...it was good to meet alot of new faces!!


----------



## Reminex

Thanks guys, glad to be part of a very exclusive club!  Thanks to Randall for showing me how to take advantage of a good swimbait bite!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congrats to Chris Day & Randall Kirkpatrick for becoming the 8th Annual Jonboat Bass Anglers' Invitational Champions. Both of you guys have always shown support for this event,  as well as to myself. I appreciate that. And you guys will make Great State Champions.

Congratulations to the Jonboat Bass Association, for becoming the 8th Annual Jonboat Bass Anglers' Invitational Club Champions. You guys had to have, done Ken Duke, and Mark Lozynsky proud, to bring a State Championship title to the JBA. This is good stuff, right here! 

Congratulations to Merrick McClure, the 2012 J-BAIT Big Bass Champion!

I would like to thank each and every angler who chose to support the J-BAIT for the 8th Annual event. We had a great turnout, despite all of the controversy on the web this past year, and despite the fact that our proposed primary sponsor pulled out at the last minute.

I want to again, thank Angler's Warehouse, for stepping in to fulfill the vacated primary sponsorship position. And a special thanks to ...... Sportsman Living, High Power Herring Swim Baits, Water Weeds, Wackem Crazy Baits, and Constant Threat Baits, and Gator Grip Measuring Boards for supporting the event


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey, for you guys who were asking about the Water Weeds set up (sorry about running out of brochures), that were won by the J-BAIT Big Bass Champion. Here is a link to their site.

http://h2oweed.com/Home_Page.html

I can't wait to get my water weeds dropped into a lake, to create a personal hot spot. Thanks Water Weed.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Congratulations to everyone! It was a great event to be part of. Thank you everyone for all the time that was put into it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

After thinking about the support that was shown towards the Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) this year, by the Georgia Jonboat Anglers, and Georgia Jonboat Clubs, I have decided that we need to continue to keep the J-BAIT, as it is, and has been for 8 years now!

The winning club from each year, will choose one of the three formats listed in post number one of this thread, to be used as the format for the upcoming J-BAIT. This is the State Championship, and always will be!

The Jonboat Bass Association (JBA) has won the 2011 Georgia Jonboat Club Championship. With this being said ..... I will not compete in an event that may tarnish what that Club accomplished, this past weekend. You guys are the true Georgia Jonboat Club Champions, and will be recognized as so, until you guys defend that title at the 2012 J-BAIT.  Congratulations again. Let us know, when you guys have decided on which format will be used in 2012.

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

WINNING LURE OF CHOICE OF THE 2011 J-BAIT ....

http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> After thinking about the support that was shown towards the Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) this year, by the Georgia Jonboat Anglers, and Georgia Jonboat Clubs, I have decided that we need to continue to keep the J-BAIT, as it is, and has been for 8 years now!
> 
> The winning club from each year, will choose one of the three formats listed in post number one of this thread, to be used as the format for the upcoming J-BAIT. This is the State Championship, and always will be!
> 
> The Jonboat Bass Association (JBA) has won the 2011 Georgia Jonboat Club Championship. With this being said ..... I will not compete in an event that may tarnish what that Club accomplished, this past weekend. You guys are the true Georgia Jonboat Club Champions, and will be recognized as so, until you guys defend that title at the 2012 J-BAIT.  Congratulations again. Let us know, when you guys have decided on which format will be used in 2012.
> 
> Thanks,
> Terry Lee



Thanks Terry.  I plan to hold a club meeting in November or as soon as possible and then post our decision.  Hope you guys can hang out that long.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> WINNING LURE OF CHOICE OF THE 2011 J-BAIT ....
> 
> http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html



Randall, send me a pm please.  I would like to talk and make my first order.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

This tournament summary was submitted to GON Magazine.

We fished the 8th Annual Anglers Warehouse J-BAIT, on October 8th 2011 at Lake Juliette. We had 28 teams competing for Georgia's Jonboat State Championship, with 6 clubs battling for the State Jonboat Club Championship. Lake Juliette's water level was 10 feet low, and the winds were high, making the main lake, a tough place to fish. However, Chris Day & Randall Kirkpatrick of the Jonboat Bass Association managed to put a five fish limit of 20.76 pounds together to win the state championship in dominating fashion.

2nd place - Mike Strickland & Tim Wyatt of Small Water Angler Teams -11.34
3rd place - Ted Lee & Jim Lee of Cold Water Bass Club-11.15
3rd place - Merrick McClure & Jeremy Vaughn of Small Water Angler Teams - 11.15 ... Big Bass - Merrick McClure 5.72 lbs.
5th place - Mike Standridge & Judy Standridge of Jonboat Bass Association -9.29

Jonboat Bass Association took down their first Georgia Club Championship, with a total club weight of 40.89 pounds.

I will post the full results soon, guys.


----------



## Randall

Thanks everyone! We had a great time. Thanks to Anglers Warehouse for stepping in to sponsor the event at the last minute as well as the other sponsors. Thanks to Terry and all the guys who have helped Terry put on the event this year and in the past. 

Have to also thank my partner Chris Day. I also have to thank Joel from this forum. Joel worked with me this past spring on building the perfect swimbait rod for the way I fish. I couldn't find one made that way anywhere so he took it on himself to build one. He spent a lot of time doing it just to help a freind out.  I switched to that rod after missing and losing a lot of fish early in the day and I believe that rod made the difference in us finally getting most of the fish in the boat.  

Great choice of lake and format! Not saying that just because we won. I wouldn't have picked Juliette myself for our best chance to win because I had hardly ever fished it for bass. Just a few trips for stripers.  We fished all day and never had anybody else fishing even close to us till the end of the day before the weighin. We were able to get on a pattern and fish it and not be afraid that 10 other boats just saw us catch fish and were going to come over when we leave a spot or start fishing the same way. I think most of the other boats could say the same as I saw very few boats fishing close. In the past JBAIT tournaments I have fished there were always boats close around, fishing the same areas and spots etc. I enjoyed just being able to have plenty of room to fish.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Randall said:


> Thanks to Terry and all the guys who have helped Terry put on the event this year and in the past.
> 
> Great choice of lake and format! Not saying that just because we won. I wouldn't have picked Juliette myself for our best chance to win because I had hardly ever fished it for bass. Just a few trips for stripers.  We fished all day and never had anybody else fishing even close to us till the end of the day before the weighin. We were able to get on a pattern and fish it and not be afraid that 10 other boats just saw us catch fish and were going to come over when we leave a spot or start fishing the same way. I think most of the other boats could say the same as I saw very few boats fishing close. In the past JBAIT tournaments I have fished there were always boats close around, fishing the same areas and spots etc. I enjoyed just being able to have plenty of room to fish.



You are welcome Randall.

Randall, your compliment on Lake Choice for the 2011 Anglers Warehouse J-BAIT, means the world to me. I have said for years, that Lake Juliette is the perfect Lake to host The Georgia Jonboat State Championship. It has numerous types of grass, rocks, wood, humps, road beds, clear water, stained water, ultra deep water, and numerous creeks within it's 3,600 acres of water. As you mentioned, "being crowded, is not a problem" and "there's plenty of lake to run a fishing pattern on".

Thanks for the compliment, and I would hope that many of the other anglers, would have to agree ...... that Lake Juliette, is the perfect Lake to host our State Championship Tournament.


----------



## LIPS

I will agree it was a great place to hold it.


----------



## Joel

Glad the rod is working out for you.  Maybe we can make it the official HPH rod!  Congrats on the win!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Joel said:


> Glad the rod is working out for you.  Maybe we can make it the official HPH rod!  Congrats on the win!



Great Idea Joel! I second that motion! 

Hey Joel, maybe you would consider putting us together a High Power Herring Swim Bait Rod or two, and Randall could build a couple of High Powered Herrings, in the 2011 J-BAIT Winning color pattern, to be awarded at the 2012 J-BAIT, as the Ultimate HPH Combo Sponsorship ....... What do ya say, guys?

If I'm asking to much, may I ask that you guys consider .... Sponsoring One Rod, and One Swim Bait, for the New Lil' Water Bassin' Professional Jonboat Series Champion?

P.S ..... Do you have a Logo for the HPH yet, Randall?


----------



## Joel

I would be glad to do that.  Just get in touch with me once we get a little closer to that time.

Joel


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Joel said:


> I would be glad to do that.  Just get in touch with me once we get a little closer to that time.
> 
> Joel



AWESOME!!!! Thanks Joel.

I will get with Randall and you, to see what type of HPH Sponsorship, you guys may be willing to help us out with.

HPH RULES!!!


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> AWESOME!!!! Thanks Joel.
> 
> I will get with Randall and you, to see what type of HPH Sponsorship, you guys may be willing to help us out with.
> 
> HPH RULES!!!



AWESOME.  How much would one of those setup's cost now?


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman

HAWGHUNNA said:


> After thinking about the support that was shown towards the Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) this year, by the Georgia Jonboat Anglers, and Georgia Jonboat Clubs, I have decided that we need to continue to keep the J-BAIT, as it is, and has been for 8 years now!
> 
> The winning club from each year, will choose one of the three formats listed in post number one of this thread, to be used as the format for the upcoming J-BAIT. This is the State Championship, and always will be!
> 
> The Jonboat Bass Association (JBA) has won the 2011 Georgia Jonboat Club Championship. With this being said ..... I will not compete in an event that may tarnish what that Club accomplished, this past weekend. You guys are the true Georgia Jonboat Club Champions, and will be recognized as so, until you guys defend that title at the 2012 J-BAIT.  Congratulations again. Let us know, when you guys have decided on which format will be used in 2012.
> 
> Thanks,
> Terry Lee



what happened to these emotions


----------



## LIPS

A Crappie Fisherman said:


> what happened to these emotions



I would love for nothing to change with the JBAIT but HAWGHUNNA is looking at a bigger picture here.
I will participate in whatever HAWGHUNNA puts together.
I have much respect for his dedication to johnboat fish'n


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

A Crappie Fisherman said:


> what happened to these emotions





LIPS said:


> I would love for nothing to change with the JBAIT but HAWGHUNNA is looking at a bigger picture here.
> I will participate in whatever HAWGHUNNA puts together.
> I have much respect for his dedication to johnboat fish'n



@ Bobby. To be short ..... I just began asking myself "Why do I keep doing this, when other club leaders fail to help me, and bond together to build another championship around this one". The answer that I came to believe is ..... I do it for the anglers, not the clubs!!!!

I will continue making sure that the J-BAIT is organized for the Georgia Jonboat Anglers to compete in, and I will put much effort into formatting the event to a point to where I believe Great Sponsors will be drawn in.

@ Daniel. I appreciate your confidence and belief in my newest vision of which direction I believe that Our Sport is ready to venture to. I feel that the rut that we are in right now, and have been in for nearly 20 years, is so deep that we may get stuck, if we don't come out of it soon.

The Future is now guys!!!


----------



## Joel

LIPS said:


> AWESOME.  How much would one of those setup's cost now?



Just saw this, Lips.  PM me if you're still interested.


----------

